# Juan Manuel Marquez-Timothy Bradley RBR Discussion Thread



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.toprank.com/livestream

solomon vs abril welters 8 rounds


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

julian jackson training solomon. interesting


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am getting ready to head out there. My first fight in Vegas so I am trying to get in there early and not miss any fights.Really looking forward to this card despite the lack of interest from the casuals.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I am getting ready to head out there. My first fight in Vegas so I am trying to get in there early and not miss any fights.Really looking forward to this card despite the lack of interest from the casuals.


lucky bastard. dont worry there aint hardly anyone there. still early


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tonites boxing schedule
http://www.toprank.com/uploaded_files/files/events/b_2e29a07229c3bf32ca7e681b4348f92b131012NV%20BS%20(1).pdf


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

solomon boxing beautifully


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley - Marquez undercard also on Direct TV Audience Network coming on at 6pm Central and ending at 7:30 Central


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Solomon is a bum


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> solomon boxing beautifully


This is what you call beautifully boxing?

Knockout waiting to happen imo.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Thanks OP. Was bored as fuck, might as well watch some boxing :good


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

solomon wins easily


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> Thanks OP. Was bored as fuck, might as well watch some boxing :good


:cheers


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

scorecards for solomon-abril 79-73, 79-73, 80-72.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

trevor mccumby next. this dude has power and good speed, white boy, lite heavy


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

The fuck was that about?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> The fuck was that about?


hammer's x the unknown on bbc 2 in a bit.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> hammer's x the unknown on bbc 2 in a bit.


Pretty sure I've got that on DVD somewhere.

How you doing, JK? Seen anything good lately? I scored the Blu of The Innocents the other day.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

very good fight so far. mccumby down also watkins


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Pretty sure I've got that on DVD somewhere.
> 
> How you doing, JK? Seen anything good lately? I scored the Blu of The Innocents the other day.


good shit! bbc2 been playing a few hammer flicks recently. horror chan playing a very good rare brit horror, paperhouse..recording it for nostalgic sake.
im good mate just amped up for the boxing. I love the innocents, remind me if the boy in that was also in The Nanny?


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> I love the innocents, remind me if the boy in that was also in The Nanny?


Can't remember offhand. I've definitely got The Nanny in the Hammer boxset they released a few years back.

Shit, I meant to record Paperhouse. Think that was Bernard Rose's first flick, got him the Candyman gig.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

McCumby is a bum.
Kenny Bayliss out in the crowd.
Hard to believe McCumby is from the Garcia's camp.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> McCumby is a bum.
> Kenny Bayliss out in the crowd.
> Hard to believe McCumby is from the Garcia's camp.


yeah. hes got no stamina


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> yeah. hes got no stamina


Stamina is his last problem. His opponent looks like a boxing beginner.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Can't remember offhand. I've definitely got The Nanny in the Hammer boxset they released a few years back.
> 
> Shit, I meant to record Paperhouse. Think that was Bernard Rose's first flick, got him the Candyman gig.


yup. ph will be on the 18th..horror channel repeats more than itv!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> Stamina is his last problem. His opponent looks like a boxing beginner.


Exactly dude is in a competitive fight with a novice.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Stamina is his last problem. His opponent looks like a boxing beginner.


he just doesnt give a fug


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

I love Bob Sheridan, I'm studying in Broadcast Journalism in order to do what he does


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

my god. poncher is so fuggin beautiful


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

zewski next. exciting fighter


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> he just doesnt give a fug


He should if he wants to achieve something in pro boxing.

This fight was just another proof that being a "pro" boxer doesnt mean you are better then an "amateur" boxer. Even when you are 13:0. This guy wouldnt stand out in my local amateur boxing gym.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Zab out in the audience, guess he is keeping his eye on the winner or loser.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

I thought zab signed with goldengirls?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Albert is Mauricio's little bro. Wonder if he has some of the tlaent of his brother.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

mccumby scorecards 59-53, 59-53, 58-53


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Colonial said he was in some street shit made a man strip naked when he pullled a gun on him.
Zab talking on his cell in the crowd.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> http://www.toprank.com/livestream
> 
> solomon vs abril welters 8 rounds


How far into the card does this go? Does it go up to the Lomachenko or Salido fights?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Zewski has the look of being weight drained. Looks very gunshy and shaky.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

herrera tough as balls


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Zab Judah appears to be drinking either Sprite or 7-Up.

Interesting...


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I think Zab is a free agent and just linked up with GBP he has his own Super Judah Promotions.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> How far into the card does this go? Does it go up to the Lomachenko or Salido fights?


2 more fights before lomachenko. we got an hour left before this starts


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Herrea working the canadian.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> 2 more fights before lomachenko. we got an hour left before this starts


So this stream does show it then? Would be nice, I don't have SkyGo anymore, would mean I won't have to borrow my mate's laptop for long tomorrow


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Shitty ending.
Herrera quit.
1 more fight left.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Arena is empty as hell.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Oh god, Merchant and Sheridan...


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This Filipino fighter has been watching a ton of Pacquiao tape...Mimics a ton of his movements and combos.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> This Filipino fighter has been watching a ton of Pacquiao tape...Mimics a ton of his movements and combos.


:yep


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> So this stream does show it then? Would be nice, I don't have SkyGo anymore, would mean I won't have to borrow my mate's laptop for long tomorrow


no. doliguez fight is last fight which is showing now. anthony smith sean monaghan is next, the 1st fight on live tv card. lomachenko is the 2nd fight on live tv card


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> This Filipino fighter has been watching a ton of Pacquiao tape...Mimics a ton of his movements and combos.


which means hes going to be on his way to getting knocked out soon :-(


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

doliguez just kiciking the crap out of caro


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> no. doliguez fight is last fight which is showing now. anthony smith sean monaghan is next, the 1st fight on live tv card. lomachenko is the 2nd fight on live tv card


Ah well, the internet on my laptop is sucky anyways, better to borrow my mate's one.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this fight should be stopped. caro taking a serious beating


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

Good finish by Doliguez. Very raw fighter, has a lot to improve upon.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Pork N Chili said:


> Good finish by Doliguez. Very raw fighter, has a lot to improve upon.


Probably a former Kickboxer or something like that.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lomachenko getting wrapped


__
http://instagr.am/p/fYz_19Gfsy/


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm actually gonna miss this event :-(


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

undercard show over. wait for main show at 9 eastern. 16 minutes


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

I am here guys. As expected 99% JMM fans. just saw some Russian guy being followed by cameras right next to us. Anyone know who it is?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I am here guys. As expected 99% JMM fans. just saw some Russian guy being followed by cameras right next to us. Anyone know who it is?


lomachenko probably


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm actually gonna miss this event :-(


Traitor.

(Unless you're going hunting for a nice warm white fur coat...)


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Caputo Smith is a fat bastard!!


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

War Bradley. Will be back after he event is over...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Traitor.
> 
> (Unless you're going hunting for a nice warm white fur coat...)


I'll bump that in the AM.

This is my last post in here though :bbb Love you guys! WarQuez!!! :ibutt!!!


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Jesus - HBO is struggling to polish this turd of a fight for us.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

McKay said:


> Caputo Smith is a fat bastard!!


it looks like he just came from the pub LOL


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradley is a vegetarian ??


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Vic said:


> Bradley is a vegetarian ??


yeah, I was shocked when I heard that.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

Does anyone know when the JMM fight starts UK time?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> Bradley is a vegetarian ??


even worse, vegan uke


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Vic said:


> Bradley is a vegetarian ??


I heard he was vegan actually. He is also a proponent of fasting.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> Bradley is a vegetarian ??


He goes full vegan during training camp. I think he's a little more carnivorous outside camp.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bob Arum's toughman exhibition is over.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

@Dealt_with @Vytosky (I don't know how to spell it my apologies)

Join this thread.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> @Dealt_with @Vytosky (I don't know how to spell it my apologies)
> 
> Join this thread.


Checking in :bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

a vegan who married a big mama..plenty of meat on her!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Matt Schaub with the TKO victory


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

@MR.BILL join this thread


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

In

Excited for Loma, and really hope Marquez pulls this off.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lomachenko next


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Why is this guy on the card and not Rigo?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

that's a weird promo for MP & Rios..lol


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit it's gonna start soon. We've been waiting for so long, made so many claims (based on facts), and now it's time when all the Lomadoubters are humbled.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko only 129 tonight. I don't think he knows how the weight loss is meant to work in the pros.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kellerman is being a bitch. Shut the fuck up.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Lomachenko only 129 tonight. I don't think he knows how the weight loss is meant to work in the pros.


Damn, I was confused to see this.

Why the fuck they calling him LoMANchenko


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

ring walk..
this guy has fuckin amounts of anticipation and expectations!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Damn....Ramirez might actually be hungry enough to eat Lomachenko for this fight. :lol: Damn.. He made 20G's in Philippines and left with only 1G. Damn.

Lomachenko is making 100g for this fight.. Ramirez is only making 20g...

Is the Mexican hungry enough?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Man, Lomachenko's opponent looks scared !

- Like Spinks about to face Tyson. :lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, Lomachenko's opponent looks scared !
> 
> - Like Spinks about to face Tyson. :lol:


arum's peoples had words with him. lol


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If this guy fights anything like Wlad did a week ago I'll kill myself


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Man, Lomachenko's opponent looks scared !
> 
> - Like Spinks about to face Tyson. :lol:


No he doesnt.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko looks calm.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Russel Mora is still a ref?

Words fail me .......


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

wtf..lmao


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow that was nothing like Wlad at all


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

HAHAHAH!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

the fix is in!!!! Omg


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ramirez sucks!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez put in more fight than I thought he would so far.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Lomachenko actually took a few hard punches, to both the body & the head.

Not quite as "superman" as I expected.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell Loma hits so hard.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ramirez - "Sweep the leg." 


That shit was cheap, I dont want to see any of that.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

interesting 2nd round.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko's getting in his rhythm.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Salido beats him. i'm sure of it


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

nice footwork by Lomachenko. Good showing so far against a live body. 

Put him on a fast track toward a fight with Rigo


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

I actually gave Ramirez round 2.

19 - 18 Lomachenko


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez is bringing a good aggressive fight, Lomachenko is pacing himself. Perfect.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Ramirez probably has 25 landed body shots.

Loma 10:2 Mayweather.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ramirez isn't looking that good. Lomachenko is working him proper.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma looks good, but not as good as the hype would suggest.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Are people really going to try to project the man's whole career based off his debut.......this is the internet so OF COURSE.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lomachencko exposed. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma has a very low punch output.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Hmn... Ramirez is kind of funky.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a really odd debut. Highly touted prospect fighting a guy with a pulse.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ramirez round

29-27 Loma.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Ramirez doesn't know it's a damn show. He thinks it's a damn fight!

Finish this bum & let's go HOME.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Ramirez doing a good job going to the body, if he can keep it going till the late rounds he could snatch it but I'm unsure if he can east flush shots all night.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl The guys getting rounds in and getting called overhyped


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Loma has lower output because he wants to pace himself. He's doing well. 
Lederman is very impressed with Loma.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

hes very good but he needs to work on his in fighting skills


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Ramirez is trying some funky mexican shit. 

Lomachenko isn't handling him like he's supposed too...


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Loma has lower output because he wants to pace himself. He's doing well.


True, but he's also getting hit way too much.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

props to VL, pro debut against a tough opposition. He doing good!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The commentators are extremely impressed.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

OH MY GOD!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This fight was fixed.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Good showing, but nowhere near what I expected from the hype. Eh


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Pooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeer :ibutt


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

What a shot


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sick sick shot!!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Damn, what hand speed!

- but huge props to Ramirez. That dude came to FIGHT.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

He's very good, but not as good as I kept getting told over and over


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Vasyl has no punching power?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ramirez was still down hahaha! Ramirez was constantly hitting gloves and skimming Loma's head.


----------



## r1p00pk (Jun 13, 2013)

Ouuch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

"Real recognize real" :lol: shut the fuck up max


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Joshua KO1, Lomanchenko KO4


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Really good debut that, perfect for Lomachenko, got pushed and showed exactly what to expect in the pro game, but stayed calm and got the job done in deadly fashion.

I'd like a couple more fights prior to going for the world title.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Its his pro debut dumbasses, There isnt some can in front of him


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> "Real recognize real" :lol: shut the fuck up max


:rofl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

handsome young fella :shifty


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Dude looked like he took a dive after I saw the replay


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Brutal body shot. Was he known for that in the ams? 

Body work is critical, I love a lower weight guy who can body punch.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Good knockout win, but the kid has some holes to close. Not a bad win against an experienced opponent.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Post Box said:


> Joshua KO1, Lomanchenko KO4


:deal


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

He´s perfect on the inside !


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Loma got glass skin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This fight was fixed. Ramirez spinning on the floor like a top. :-(

This guy is not that good @Dealt_with.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> "Real recognize real" :lol: shut the fuck up max


thats max the rapper coming out there


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

1 minute into the fight peope saying "hes not what I expected for the hype" ... Lmao


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Dude looked like he took a dive after I saw the replay


He did. No question about it.

Wait for the .gif to show up.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

That was highly impressive, Ramirez came to fight and with a good plan as well, attacked a lot and didn't let him settle into a rhythm and went to the body a lot in hope of a later investment. Lomachenko just didn't have it, stayed composed, bided his time and picked his shots. Some crazy ass power, bth times Ramirez didn't feel the shot till about 2-3 seconds later.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> lomachenko probably


Nah man. i know what lomanchenk looks like. i can see this dude from where i am sitting.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Max Kellerman asked a great question "Why did itshow up in the fight tonight (power) but didn't show up in the WSB"


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Chatty said:


> That was highly impressive, Ramirez came to fight and with a good plan as well, attacked a lot and didn't let him settle into a rhythm and went to the body a lot in hope of a later investment. Lomachenko just didn't have it, stayed composed, bided his time and picked his shots. Some crazy ass power, bth times Ramirez didn't feel the shot till about 2-3 seconds later.


Agreed.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

is the intreptretur drunk what


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's very good, but not as good as I kept getting told over and over


good fighter but gets outboxed by Rigo. Rigo has better instincts and coordination


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I remember Rigondeaux debut on ESPN and this was much better....tbh.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Max Kellerman was not buying that shit.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Max Kellerman asked a great question "Why did itshow up in the fight tonight (power) but didn't show up in the WSB"


Cause they use different gloves in the WSB. The gloves they use at WSB have a lot thicker padding then normal pro gloves.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Nah man. i know what lomanchenk looks like. i can see this dude from where i am sitting.


take a pic and show us


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Salido better knock this queer out


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Joshua KO1 _- "He's stiff as fuck"_
Lomachenko KO4 _- "Oh mah gawd! Machine!" _

:rofl


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see how it is of Vasyl's benefit to have the fight end early if he wants to go for the world title in his 2nd pro fight, I highly doubt the fix is in


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> He's very good, but not as good as I kept getting told over and over


10 round debut against a 25-3 who has never been stopped. Lomachenko knocks him down twice and stops him in four while pacing himself and you're saying this?
I thought you were a reasonable poster Barry


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

WSB uses different gloves?


Didn't know that.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> WSB uses different gloves?
> 
> Didn't know that.


Me either.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Kellerman keeps nodding his head when Loma's speaking, it's getting on my nerves.

Anyway, I think the people who are underwhelmed were maybe expecting too much, I think all things considered he looked amazing, still wouldn't put him in with Salido yet.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Eoghan said:


> I don't see how it is of Vasyl's benefit to have the fight end early if he wants to go for the world title in his 2nd pro fight, I highly doubt the fix is in


good to see his willingness to be moved along quickly

vasyl lands some nasty knives to the body


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Max Kellerman asked a great question "Why did itshow up in the fight tonight (power) but didn't show up in the WSB"


And as Lomachenko replied, you can't close your hands in the bigger WSB gloves. Were you one of the ones claiming he lacks power?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> WSB uses different gloves?
> 
> Didn't know that.


Have you seen them? I can completely see why he didn't get a stoppage in the WSB tbh


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> WSB uses different gloves?
> 
> Didn't know that.


Padding is a lot different.
They are almost like sparring gloves. It speaks for Lomachenkos power that he hurt and dropped people there. Scoring knockouts in the WSB is very rare.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> 10 round debut against a 25-3 who has never been stopped. Lomachenko knocks him down twice and stops him in four while pacing himself and you're saying this?
> I thought you were a reasonable poster Barry


You made me think that he was about to completely dominate him unscathed and do what he wants to him. This fight was nothing like that. Like I said, he's very good, but YOU SAID, "he beats Mayweather 10-2". That's not after he had a few pro fights, but you thought he'd beat him 10-2 in his debut.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko was training his ability to pace himself, it's not a 5 rounder where he can just blitz you the way he'd blitz a WSB opponent.


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Not elite level. He lost control of the fight for periods of time between rounds.
Not disappointed though as I wasn't expecting a whole lot to begin with. Good exciting fighter


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> This fight was fixed. Ramirez spinning on the floor like a top. :-(
> 
> This guy is not that good @Dealt_with.


:rofl
Put your glasses on and watch the replay. Vasyl was throwing hard combinations to the body, you can see on the replay the shot that did it placed on the liver.
He knocks out Rigondeaux "fight was fixed". I can just see it now.


----------



## Pork N Chili (Jun 3, 2013)

FFS, it's his pro debut. With that in context, this was a crazy performance. Ramirez is a solid fighter and tried his best to keep Lomachenko off rhythm, but Vasyl was too smart to fold to that. Rigondeaux wasn't that great in his pro debut, and it was against a fighter levels below Ramirez. Styles make fights and Vasyl's next fight against Salido/Cruz should answer all the questions.


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Nah man. i know what lomanchenk looks like. i can see this dude from where i am sitting.


Is he an idiot? He dorced KDs with big gloves in division where he was one of the smallest fighters.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Doesn't look on the level of Mares, Moreno, Rigo, nor Donaire with how hard Dealt_With was hyping him. LOL


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

the **** next. i mean orlando next ops


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You made me think that he was about to completely dominate him unscathed and do what he wants to him. This fight was nothing like that. Like I said, he's very good, but YOU SAID, "he beats Mayweather 10-2". That's not after he had a few pro fights, but you thought he'd beat him 10-2 in his debut.


Exactly...made himself look stupid as fuck, no disrespect.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You made me think that he was about to completely dominate him unscathed and do what he wants to him. This fight was nothing like that. Like I said, he's very good, but YOU SAID, "he beats Mayweather 10-2". That's not after he had a few pro fights, but you thought he'd beat him 10-2 in his debut.


'unscathed' - you're only mentioning that because you saw a cut...which was actually from a HEADBUTT.

Loma landed 5 punch combinations, was learning how to pace himself too, knocked the guy down on a body shot which literally made him spin, and then proceed to knock him out in just 4 rounds (unfortunately, I wanted it to last the distance for Loma's sake).

The only faults Loma can ever have is just learning how to pace himself over 12 rounds. Once he's fully solved that then he's sorted.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Kellerman keeps nodding his head when Loma's speaking, it's getting on my nerves.
> 
> *Anyway, I think the people who are underwhelmed were maybe expecting too much, I think all things considered he looked amazing, still wouldn't put him in with Salido yet.*


I think that's it. Was being told he's going in with a champion in his second bout because he's that good.. I think he'd have trouble with Salido, and the way posters were talking about him it seemed (to me at least) Salido wouldn't pose a threat. And this first fight was just because he couldn't fight for a championship belt his first.

He's good... But people were acting like he's already a God. I expected to see one.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The only people talking against Loma are the ones who were waiting to say ANYTHING negative about Loma.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> Joshua KO1 _- "He's stiff as fuck"_
> Lomachenko KO4 _- "Oh mah gawd! Machine!" _
> 
> :rofl


I think lomachenko fought a better opponent that joshua did. He showed some great combination punching here.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Him and Rigondeaux would be huge, Loma is very good I loved what I saw.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

So where's Loma on your p4p list now guys?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You made me think that he was about to completely dominate him unscathed and do what he wants to him. This fight was nothing like that. Like I said, he's very good, but YOU SAID, "he beats Mayweather 10-2". That's not after he had a few pro fights, but you thought he'd beat him 10-2 in his debut.


Ramirez was wild and came to do damage. Look at a guy like Augustus against Floyd. Unlike Floyd Vasyl isn't scared of a fight, so took some headbutts and shots to the elbows in close.
He was dominant, showed he was tough and composed. And stopped a guy with 28 professional fights who had never been stopped in his pro debut. I would've liked to see it go 10 but if Ramirez couldn't take it he couldn't take it.
You're killing your credibility by criticising that performance.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Exactly...made himself look stupid as fuck, no disrespect.


yeah man, and we're not being unreasonable :conf


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I think lomachenko fought a better opponent that joshua did. He showed some great combination punching here.


Joshua fought a bum.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

I forgot Mike had said Timmy is his favorite current fighter


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lomachenko on fighting rigo. i need a few more fights until i fight himlo

lomachenko


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Does Mike Tyson have like 14 new documentaries and one man shows every week, I'm tired of this junk


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Seems to be Mayweather fans getting the most mad for some reason, here and on ESB


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Doesn't look on the level of Mares, Moreno, Rigo, nor Donaire with how hard Dealt_With was hyping him. LOL


Well I hope you enjoy your Lomachenko avatar you'll sporting soon when Lomachenko-Salido is announced :lol:


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygun711 said:


> I think lomachenko fought a better opponent that joshua did. He showed some great combination punching here.


Yeah but who'd win H2H?


----------



## chibelle (Jun 5, 2013)

Loma is going to have a mediocre pro career. I saw nothing special in there. Might be too early to judge but his skills and talent at this stage does not jump up you as you may expect.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> 'unscathed' - you're only mentioning that because you saw a cut...which was actually from a HEADBUTT.
> 
> Loma landed 5 punch combinations, was learning how to pace himself too, knocked the guy down on a body shot which literally made him spin, and then proceed to knock him out in just 4 rounds (unfortunately, I wanted it to last the distance for Loma's sake).
> 
> The only faults Loma can ever have is just learning how to pace himself over 12 rounds. Once he's fully solved that then he's sorted.


Idc about the cut. i'm saying that because I saw him getting hit more than I expected. I was told he has better defense than Rigondeaux. Dealth_with said he had better headmovement than Mayweather. I think he'll become a very good fighter in the pros, but he's not there yet


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Seems to be Mayweather fans getting the most mad for some reason, here and on ESB


Can't get mad at them, it's the old conditioning from the US vs. USSR thing. People are insecure and unaware.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

LOL I'm at the fight right now and I just spotted Elie. I also met Atlas.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

that was a very good debut for Lomachenko. I bet he never faced such a pressure fighter before. And he really just took a few Body shots but nothing on the head. But I dont know if he really should fight for a World Title in his second fight because thats another two Level higher than that Ramirez guy. At least in my opinion.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And as Lomachenko replied, you can't close your hands in the bigger WSB gloves. Were you one of the ones claiming he lacks power?


Yo congrats, loved what I saw from Loma. Excited to be on opposite sides of you if they finally fight, I think we've ever disagreed on a bout haha


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

How is anyone mad, what are you guys talking about? :lol: Say the guy is very good, just not what we thought due to the hype.. Guys get defensive, and somehow others are mad?


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

chibelle said:


> Loma is going to have a mediocre pro career. I saw nothing special in there. Might be too early to judge but his skills and talent at this stage does not jump up you as you may expect.


good techniques and skills

his ring instincts and coordination wasn't as great as I thought it would be after all the advertising his fans did


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

lomachenko on rigo: "I need a few more fights before i fight rigo"


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Man, gonna mute the up coming fight until they actually start fighting, don't wanna see that ****** disgracing the PR flag.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Idc about the cut. i'm saying that because I saw him getting hit more than I expected. I was told he has better defense than Rigondeaux. Dealth_with said he had better headmovement than Mayweather. I think he'll become a very good fighter in the pros, but he's not there yet


Did Augustus land on Mayweather? Did Castillo?
Watch the replay and slow it down to really appreciate his movement, he is constantly doing subtle things that no other fighter does.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> LOL I'm at the fight right now and I just spotted Elie. I also met Atlas.


how is atlas irl


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

mike in the house


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I hope the gay dude gets fucked up. Not for being gay, but because he's trying to make an issue out of it.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Joshua fought a bum.


Yeah, no shit. most hyped up pro debuts are against bums so they can look spectacular. I thought Vasyl looked fantastic, showed great composure and patience. Im sold with Vasyl. joshua looked good but still has alot to prove.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, there's some Bailey level of devotion going on here. At least Loma has some talent and fought a guy with a pulse, but still.


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> He´s perfect on the inside !


That is a bold claim! Unless you're trolling


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Ramirez was wild and came to do damage. Look at a guy like Augustus against Floyd. Unlike Floyd Vasyl isn't scared of a fight, so took some headbutts and shots to the elbows in close.
> He was dominant, showed he was tough and composed. And stopped a guy with 28 professional fights who had never been stopped in his pro debut. I would've liked to see it go 10 but if Ramirez couldn't take it he couldn't take it.
> You're killing your credibility by criticising that performance.


I doubt I lost any credibility. I already said he looked very good. You're just mad because I won't call him the GOAT already.

and Jose Ramirez lost to guys who were
9-0
2-3
6-6-2

Beating him in your debut means you're the shit, but it doesn't mean you're at the super elite level yet


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Salido is only 32? Damn man. That guy has been through so many wars and still so young.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Roy looks stuffy in that suit.


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

chibelle said:


> . Might be too early to judge t.


no shit:lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> That is a bold claim! Unless you're trolling


Not trolling....... of course, perfect is a bit too much, but I loved his work on the inside.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Did Augustus land on Mayweather? Did Castillo?
> Watch the replay and slow it down to really appreciate his movement, he is constantly doing subtle things that no other fighter does.


Actually yes, augustus did land on floyd. Not consistently but he did land quite a few and made it a rough fight. Shit, he bloodied floyd which is more thaj most floyd opponents can say.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Here we go.

:fight


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

LMFAO at guy waving that rainbow flag, my god, this shit is cringe worthy.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Want Mike to commentate, also anybody been to his one man show? does he talk much about the old fighters like Langford Greb etc?


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

salido is gonna beat the gay out of him. cruz seriously shouldn't have been campaigning so hard about how he was gonna win for the gay community, now all these gays who don't even know boxing are gonna tune in thinking it's their glory time and they're gonna witness a brutal beatdown hahahaha damn son!


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I find it funny how People say Lomachenko wont do anything good based on his first pro fight against a decent fighter. It dont gets more stuipid than that. He clearly is a big Talent and only the future will Show how much he can reach in the pro game. But on the otherhand I also find it stuipid to Claim that he will be as great or even greate than fighters like MAyweather. Thats a bold Statement and so far Lomachenko hasnt showed anything in the pro game that we could make such a bold Statement. Although this first fight was a very good start.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> mike in the house


lol jones jnr as an extra!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Salido is only 32? Damn man. That guy has been through so many wars and still so young.


They turn pro way too young in Mexico. 15 fighting grown men.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz is the epitome of a Puerto rican warrior. Wonder if we will get some nut shots as well.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> How is anyone mad, what are you guys talking about? :lol: Say the guy is very good, just not what we thought due to the hype.. Guys get defensive, and somehow others are mad?


:lol: you feel me?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Yeah, no shit. most hyped up pro debuts are against bums so they can look spectacular. I thought Vasyl looked fantastic, showed great composure and patience. Im sold with Vasyl. joshua looked good but still has alot to prove.


If Lomachenko would have been an american and beat Jose Ramirez like that people would get mad. Only reason why people are negative is because they belived the stupid hype of Dealth-With. No Lomachenko wouldnt beat featherweight Mayweather or Rigo right now. But yes he is an elite talent and could dominate pro boxing when he settles himself to the pro game.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Cruz looking light in the loafers. I mean, on his toes.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lets go Salido!!!


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I doubt I lost any credibility. I already said he looked very good. You're just mad because I won't call him the GOAT already.
> 
> and Jose Ramirez lost to guys who were
> 9-0
> ...


I didn't say he was the GOAT either, I said he's the best I've ever seen and I think he has GOAT potential.
Get your emotions/perspective in check and appreciate a talent bball.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Did Augustus land on Mayweather? Did Castillo?
> Watch the replay and slow it down to really appreciate his movement, he is constantly doing subtle things that no other fighter does.


Augustus and Castillo are a shit load better than Ramirez


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Cruz looks exactly the way I would describe a flaming Puerto Rican to look lmaoo


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Berliner said:


> I find it funny how People say Lomachenko wont do anything good based on his first pro fight against a decent fighter. It dont gets more stuipid than that. He clearly is a big Talent and only the future will Show how much he can reach in the pro game. But on the otherhand I also find it stuipid to Claim that he will be as great or even greate than fighters like MAyweather. Thats a bold Statement and so far Lomachenko hasnt showed anything in the pro game that we could make such a bold Statement. Although this first fight was a very good start.


Nobody is saying he won't do anything good. I think most people expect him to have a great career. But a few of his s upporters have gone all Bailey on him and created a backlash with stupid ass shit like "he beats Mayweather."


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Come on Cruz do it for your fellow Boricuas


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I hope the gay dude gets fucked up. Not for being gay, but because he's trying to make an issue out of it.


:yep


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:lol:

He had to have some pink...

wearing with pride the rainbow colors :rofl


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Augustus and Castillo are a shit load better than Ramirez


Really let's look at Augustus's record then? And Augustus wasn't in Floyd's pro debut was it, this was after he was apparently the GOAT 130 pound fighter :lol:
Log off before you say anymore stupid shit, you're acting like a menopausal woman at the moment :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> If Lomachenko would have been an american and beat Jose Ramirez like that people would get mad. Only reason why people are negative is because they belived the stupid hype of Dealth-With. No Lomachenko wouldnt beat featherweight Mayweather or Rigo right now. But yes he is an elite talent and could dominate pro boxing when he settles himself to the pro game.


I agree with you 100%


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Cruz getting catty already.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm rolling with Salido, hope he fights with all the heterosexual pride behind him


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"What I say, you must obey."


Kenny Bayless has a new catch phrase!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't say he was the GOAT either, I said he's the best I've ever seen and I think he has GOAT potential.
> Get your emotions/perspective in check and appreciate a talent bball.












Lomachenko aint no where near Floyds level son :-(


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Idc about the cut. i'm saying that because I saw him getting hit more than I expected. I was told he has better defense than Rigondeaux. Dealth_with said he had better headmovement than Mayweather. I think he'll become a very good fighter in the pros, but he's not there yet


He is not defensive fighter like rigo or may. He is aggresive inside fighter. He smoothed all incoming shots so It's actually good to practise this in a "field".


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> I didn't say he was the GOAT either, I said he's the best I've ever seen and I think he has GOAT potential.
> Get your emotions/perspective in check and appreciate a talent bball.


Well if Lomachenko would beat featherweight Mayweather right now he must be the goat.
You never talked about potential. You said he would beat Mayweather 10-2.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> how is atlas irl


Atlas is cool. Right now he is taking pictures and the line is huge. He was nice to me and everyone that I saw.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Really let's look at Augustus's record then? And Augustus wasn't in Floyd's pro debut was it, this was after he was apparently the GOAT 130 pound fighter :lol:
> Log off before you say anymore stupid shit, you're acting like a menopausal woman at the moment :lol:


You're a clown man. i'm done with you


Dealt_with said:


> Rigo was squared up and off balance against Donaire, if Donaire landed a flush punch at any point he would've likely been KO'd.
> *Lomachenko has the best defence I've ever seen*. The best defensive fighters don't take flush punches (Hopkins, Whitaker, Toney).


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Really let's look at Augustus's record then? And Augustus wasn't in Floyd's pro debut was it, this was after he was apparently the GOAT 130 pound fighter :lol:
> Log off before you say anymore stupid shit, you're acting like a menopausal woman at the moment :lol:


Had you watched Augustus you would know he was a really good fighter who was on the wrong end of a couple dozen hometown decisions.

From now on, I will refer to you as Bailey2.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Cant believe there are people whining about Loma fighting a top ten ranked boxer on his debut and knocking him out in four roundsatsch

Not a shot at anyone on here but seeing people criticizing all over social media.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

cruz targeting the nutsacks.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz ate a nice right


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol that is some of the worst dick riding ever right there by dealt with


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

"Penetrate Cruz". Bad commentary


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Had you watched Augustus you would know he was a really good fighter who was on the wrong end of a couple dozen hometown decisions.
> 
> From now on, I will refer to you as Bailey2.


whose bailey2


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Lol that is some of the worst dick riding ever right there by dealt with


His new name is Bailey 2.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

:lol: Don't let him back track this shit after we see his guy on the pro stage. Floyd in debut looked x2 better than Loma on his debut. :-(


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salido got this, Cruz ate them body shots and the fight ran out of him.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

To me this fight comes down to this: Salido can hurt Cruz but not the other way around.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Cant believe there are people whining about Loma fighting a top ten ranked boxer on his debut and knocking him out in four roundsatsch
> 
> Not a shot at anyone on here but seeing people criticizing all over social media.


they were naive enough to take dealt_with seriously to invest time and energy into arguing with him:conf


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> You're a clown man. i'm done with you


And how often did Vasyl take flush punches? :yep


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Is Salido gay too? He can't keep his mitts off Cruz's junk.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

strike a pose there's nothing to it..Cruz!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cruz doesnt want to engage.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Had you watched Augustus you would know he was a really good fighter who was on the wrong end of a couple dozen hometown decisions.
> 
> From now on, I will refer to you as Bailey2.


bailey with a revamped OS.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Is Salido gay too? He can't keep his mitts off Cruz's junk.


jim kept suggesting gay shit too by mentioning why didn't these guys make eye contact


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz gonna get knocked out, this aint going 12


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cruz's face is messed up.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Salido will hit him with the right hand....soon.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

19-19


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

salido likes touching cruz's pecker


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

19-19

cruz must have a boner cause salido cant stop punching his dick


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Cruz drops his hands the moment Salido pops him.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Cruz is going to get beat up.

Fucking so many low blows though!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

Do it for Mehico, Salido! Macho macho man! Wait, what?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> To me this fight comes down to this: Salido can hurt Cruz but not the other way around.


:yep


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salido the rican killer


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I swear Cruz looks gay whilst he fights too?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> And how often did Vasyl take flush punches? :yep


Vasyl looked good, but you set an extraordinarily high bar for him. And he didn't quite live up to that tonight.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

This fight is starting to heat up nicely. Very good style match up.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cruz seems to have no power to affect salido


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

@Bogotazo;
You see that beautiful feigning from Siri there (Rnd 3)?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Salido missing too much.....


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like Nonito! Fuck the haters! :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz headbutting on purpose now. Waiting from the dirty rican tricks to come out.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Pressure and body work with a couple low blows to boot: the Mexican fighter playbook. It works. And it's working here.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Vic said:


> Salido missing too much.....


No he's not. :lol:


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 salido, salido gonna knock him out like everyone already knew

29-28 Saido


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Why is donaire working as a photographer doesnt he have enough money?


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> Vasyl looked good, but you set an extraordinarily high bar for him. And he didn't quite live up to that tonight.


Sure thing. Go and have a look at Floyd's, Rigo's, and Golovkin's pro debut and opponents. Cheers.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

browsing said:


> I like Nonito! Fuck the haters! :lol:


Love Nonito. Not surprised to see an Asian with a camera, either.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

salido is a hard fucking puncher!


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Get in his ass Salido :horse!!

oh wait ops


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Cruz appears to be taking a political stance against head movement


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Corner stoppage after the 7th round. Calling my shot now.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cruz a tough mofo. he needs to move more


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Great round from Salido. Cruz is eating up every shot and firing back.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salido having his way now, its just a matter of time now.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Good fight, Salido landing some bombs but Cruz showing a tough chin...


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Cruz is tough and a pretty good boxer. Good fight.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Cruz takes hard shots to the mouth every night, gonna take a lot to put him away


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

errsta said:


> Cruz appears to be taking a political stance against head movement


:lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> No he's not. :lol:


He was, when I posted that.....


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Salido will knock out Cruz as expected


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz looks like a Puerto Rican Prince, he is getting his ass beat and ready to quit.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Don Juan in the House!!!


----------



## Boogle McDougal (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess Cruz just can't give it as well as he can take it.

This feels wrong.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Orlando Salido is one tricky muddafucker. His angles. Dem feints.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz throwing slaps now. Doesn't he know he is in a boxing match.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cruz really hanging in there with the tough mexican


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Tear that ass up, Salido!!!!




Oh wait :-(


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, best round of the fight for Cruz. Might end up making my prediction look foolish.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Delete


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 5 salido

49-46 salido


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All the press Cruz got and he isn't doing a damn thing but taking blows to the body and head, we didn't come here to see what a good jaw game he has, we want to see a boxing match.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Sure thing. Go and have a look at Floyd's, Rigo's, and Golovkin's pro debut and opponents. Cheers.


nope, you're on record saying that he doesn't need any adjustment whatsoever in the pros. That in fact it's a level down for him. And your claim about 10:2 Vasyl over prime 130 Mayweather is about _this _Vasyl, the one we just witnessed. So I'm making no allowances whatever for it being a "debut" unless you want to walk back your claim that there is no difference between amateur and pros.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

cruz is tough. soakin up those shots like nothin


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Salido is whooping Cruz's ass now.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Body shots took Cruz's soul


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Tremendous round for Salido.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz swallowing load after load of cumbonations.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

cruz got to let those hands go. salido will break him down


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Body shots took Cruz's soul


Maybe a second body shot stoppage tonight? Wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Cruz is winning this, can't be long until Salido his fists will start to give in.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

The size difference between the two stands out most. So much more weight behind Salido's shots.


----------



## MVC (Jun 3, 2013)

Cruz will be pissing blood tonight. God those body punches are insane.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Awww


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Good night!!!!!!!!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

There he goes.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck sake Cruz.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I thought Cruz was ging t wear pink gloves?


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Tremendous performance from Salido. Lomachenko is going to carve him up, but it will be entertaining while it lasts.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> cruz got to let those hands go. salido will break him down


what did i tell ya. look above LOL


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

good fight

War Salido


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

He's done..


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Great round from Salido. Cruz is eating up every shot and firing back.





Windmiller said:


> Cruz takes hard shots to the mouth every night, gonna take a lot to put him away





Sweethome_Bama said:


> Cruz swallowing load after load of cumbonations.


:lol:


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Tremendous performance from Salido. *Lomachenko is going to carve him up,* but it will be entertaining while it lasts.


Shut the fuck up, retard.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cruz face down and ass up. What a surprise.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Wooo Hoooo

:horse


bye-bye rainbow boy


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cruz done from the head shot over the top and then Cruz added the dramatic flair


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Salido-Juan Ma Lopez III


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

I can see Marquez ending Timmy like this..


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

The worst part about Cruz loosing is the shit-talking homophobes that come come afterwards.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

hahaha cruz you dummy!! you got thousands of gay non boxing fans tune in to watch you get your ass beatdown and knocked out like everyone that knows boxing predicted hahahahaha

loma should not fight salido next he should get a couple more fights under his belt. maybe he should fight cruz


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cruz face down and ass up. What a surprise.


:lol:


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

too many gay jokez


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Good performance by Salido.


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

SamO408 said:


> :lol:


I didn't even mean it that way :rofl atsch


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Loma should steer clear of Salido for a while and get some more fights in.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Cruz face down and ass up. What a surprise.


Best one yet. :lol::rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Quality fight. Much more competitive than i expected. Cruz was tough to break, but in the end he was just overmatched.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Closer fight than most thought it was, Salido his fists must be slush right now.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Sure thing. Go and have a look at Floyd's, Rigo's, and Golovkin's pro debut and opponents. Cheers.


Floyd's debut fight was much better. :lol:



conradically said:


> nope, you're on record saying that he doesn't need any adjustment whatsoever in the pros. That in fact it's a level down for him. And your claim about 10:2 Vasyl over prime 130 Mayweather is about _this _Vasyl, the one we just witnessed. So I'm making no allowances whatever for it being a "debut"_* unless you want to walk back your claim that there is no difference between amateur and pros.*_


Get him @conradically! Don't let him slink away now like a chump.

I got him saying this whack ass shit. 









:lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

MVC said:


> Cruz will be pissing blood tonight. God those body punches are insane.


Yeah, you could hear a lot of those. Brutal.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Salido - Russell Jr is next folks can't wait.
NOw Dealt_With is going to have to rock a avatar of my chosing.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

I dont think they will make the Salido fight for Lomachenko. Salido is a whole different animal then Ramirez. Better fight two more fights.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

good to see him go. i cant stand folks who try to sell themselves. "look im gay." 

wtf cares?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

noway should lomachenko fight Salido in his second fight. Ramirez was ok but Salido is a whole different Level... would be very risky for Lomachenko.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah salido is a tough match up for loma


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Ah well, the gays still have Wlad to cheer.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Cruz was taking it all from Salido, but it was destined that Cruz would end up on his knees.


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

Berliner said:


> noway should lomachenko fight Salido in his second fight. Ramirez was ok but Salido is a whole different Level... would be very risky for Lomachenko.


:deal


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> nope, you're on record saying that he doesn't need any adjustment whatsoever in the pros. That in fact it's a level down for him. And your claim about 10:2 Vasyl over prime 130 Mayweather is about _this _Vasyl, the one we just witnessed. So I'm making no allowances whatever for it being a "debut" unless you want to walk back your claim that there is no difference between amateur and pros.


He doesn't. He showed he can take the roughness, he showed his power. Floyd wouldn't be knocking that sort of opponent out, and Floyd would never be able to put the pressure on to actually do anything.
Lomachenko is no better and no worse than I thought he was before the fight.
Keep crying as Lomachenko keeps winning, makes no difference to me.


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

I do think Lomachenko beats Salido btw.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Lomachenko aint ready for Salido. Don't do that. :-(


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Salido - Russell Jr is next folks can't wait.
> NOw Dealt_With is going to have to rock a avatar of my chosing.


What did Russell Jr do to deserve a title shot? He dindt beat anyone as good as Jose Ramirez. Thats for sure.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Delete. Made joke that no longer applies.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

blue oyster bar after party..


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> noway should lomachenko fight Salido in his second fight. Ramirez was ok but Salido is a whole different Level... would be very risky for Lomachenko.


Yeah it's risky but so what? It's entertaining for us fans and Lomachenko wants to create history. Go for it.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bastard! I had Siri to win in rnd 10!

Still great performance though.That's what I like about Siri.When he attacks you better get some lateral movement because if you are stationary,even if that first lead misses you know there are four or five punches coming right behind it.
A superb finisher.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Lomachenko aint ready for Salido. Don't do that. :-(


If he beats Salido will you give him credit? Or would Salido just be 'shot'?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What did Russell Jr do to deserve a title shot? He dindt beat anyone as good as Jose Ramirez. Thats for sure.


#1 contender for the vacant title after this eliminator


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Salido - Russell Jr is next folks can't wait.
> NOw Dealt_With is going to have to rock a avatar of my chosing.


Russell jr. is fighting a local janitor.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> He doesn't. He showed he can take the roughness, he showed his power. Floyd wouldn't be knocking that sort of opponent out, and Floyd would never be able to put the pressure on to actually do anything.
> Lomachenko is no better and no worse than I thought he was before the fight.
> Keep crying as Lomachenko keeps winning, makes no difference to me.


:lol: Hype machine _*done*_ son. You shouldn't be allowed to mention Mayweather in relation to Lomachenko for awhile.

:franklin


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

I put all my vCash on Tim to win a decision.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> #1 contender for the vacant title after this eliminator


What? Who did he beat?
Lomachenko at least beat a decent opponent.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> Yeah it's risky but so what? It's entertaining for us fans and Lomachenko wants to create history. Go for it.


Was there a world Champion in his 3 or 4 fight? I dont think Lomachenko will fight Salido next.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LuckyLuke said:


> What? Who did he beat?
> Lomachenko at least beat a decent opponent.


He beat beat fighters just as good or bad as Rameriz and the fact is that is the ranking he got from the organization and that is the fight he said he was looking for, the winner of Cruz-Salido


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I would love to see Marquez win, but I wouldn't be surprised to see Timmy win a decision.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

SouthPaw said:


> Tremendous performance from Salido. Lomachenko is going to carve him up, but it will be entertaining while it lasts.


:deal


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :lol: Hype machine _*done*_ son. You shouldn't be allowed to mention Mayweather in relation to Lomachenko for awhile.
> 
> :franklin


I never brought up that topic in the first place, and it's completely pointless because they're never going to fight. Get back in your box and put your tinfoil hat on conspiracy man :yep


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> If he beats Salido will you give him credit? Or would Salido just be 'shot'?


If Salido is his next fight and Lomachenko wins -without it being a dive like Ramirez (Spining top style :lol I'll give him credit. Sure thing. Still wouldn't make him Mayweather-esque 130 but I'll definitely be impressed* NO DOUBT about it. *


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Was there a world Champion in his 3 or 4 fight? I dont think Lomachenko will fight Salido next.


He'll be fighting for a title next, if that's Salido or not remains to be seen.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

It's either Gradovich, Salido or Walters vs Lomachenko


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like Tim Bradley's gear. That symbol looks really great.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He beat beat fighters just as good or bad as Rameriz and the fact is that is the ranking he got from the organization and that is the fight he said he was looking for, the winner of Cruz-Salido


No he dindt.
No way are guys like Gusev,Perez ect as good as Jose Ramirez.

Lomachenko beat a better opponent on his debut then Russell Jr did in his whole career.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

Can someone PM me an HBO stream? First Row's stream only gives me the audio, some random advert that won't go off is stuck on it.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> If Salido is his next fight and Lomachenko wins -without it being a *dive like Ramirez (Spining top style* :lol I'll give him credit. Sure thing. Still wouldn't make him Mayweather-esque 130 but I'll definitely be impressed* NO DOUBT about it. *


You really DKSAB.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

130 champion level floyd would have destroyed and knocked out this ramirez dude without even getting touched. lomas debut was still about the most impressive debut i've ever seen but beating a 130 mayweather he is not. in fact mikey garcia annihilates him but in time he can e an elite pro a la miguel cotto


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> If Salido is his next fight and Lomachenko wins -without it being a dive like Ramirez (Spining top style :lol I'll give him credit. Sure thing. Still wouldn't make him Mayweather-esque 130 but I'll definitely be impressed* NO DOUBT about it. *


Ramirez didnt took a dive stop posting shit like that. @Dealt:With why are you so sure that he will fight for a world title next?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Think we can stop feeding the Bailey once the main event starts? Would be nice to have multiple topics of conversation this evening.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The showtime crew is so much better than the HBO crew. It's amazing. Two totally different quality of announcement. Which is kind of sad considering the personalities you have on the HBO crew.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Gradovich would be a better choice for Lomachenko. Much better. But Lomachenko needs top ten IBF ranking first I think.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> He beat beat fighters just as good or bad as Rameriz and the fact is that is the ranking he got from the organization and that is the fight he said he was looking for, the winner of Cruz-Salido


:eye
You don;t even know shit about your fanboys opponents.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Timothy Bradly's nike trunks are the best in the business


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

HBO had to really hunt for audio of Lampley that wasn't blatant Pac nuthugging. They found the ONE little clip.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

timmey doing some insane stretching exercises back stage :stonk


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Loma is ready for any FW champ IMO. He wouldn't be guaranteed to win any of them, but he'd be extremely competitive and is at no disadvantage. I was a critic, but he's just so damn polished and is complete as a fighter.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> Gradovich would be a better choice for Lomachenko. Much better. But Lomachenko needs top ten IBF ranking first I think.


Definitely think that;s the best option at the moment, hopefully they'll recognise that a WBO International Featherweight Champion is worthy of a shot.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I put all my vCash on Tim to win a decision.


You´ll lose all that, bama.....


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Ramirez didnt took a dive stop posting shit like that. @Dealt:With why are you so sure that he will fight for a world title next?


Because that's what he asked for when he signed with Top Rank (well actually he wanted his debut to be a title bout) as one of his conditions, Arum has said repeatedly that it's happening, and the Ramirez fight was specifically approved as a title eliminator to allow the next fight to be a title shot.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

OH Vic can't wait to see which bandwagon against young American fighters you jump on next.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Berliner said:


> Ramirez didnt took a dive stop posting shit like that. @Dealt:With why are you so sure that he will fight for a world title next?


No. It was a dive. Ramirez spun on the floor like a top. atsch He took much worse shit from Boom Boom out there in the south pacific in his last fight but now he comes to this fight and he's made of baby thighs.

He took a dive. I don't really care, but thats what it was.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> You´ll lose all that, bama.....


I think we are heading for a decision. And judges often score activity over precision. Would not be surprised to see that tonight.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

War Marquez!!!


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley's speech sounds terrible to me. I hope he doesn't get hurt tonight. It's not that he can't beat Marquez, just that I think boxing is taking a Meldrick Taylor-like effect on him. 

Here's to the main event!


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

So we're skipping weigh ins now?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Is this a good singing of the mexican anthem? He seems nervous to me.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

"I want his legacy, and by beating him I will have it."-Tim Bradley

Tim is either confused or punchy.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck this guy singing the anthem too quickly


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 of Russell's last fighters had better records or equal to Ramirez, lol at lomastans trying to shit on GRJ while bigging up Loma.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

good job on the anthem there :yep


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> OH Vic can't wait to see which bandwagon against young American fighters you jump on next.


Only Broner and Bradley:bbb.....I like Gary Russell Jr for example, kid is very talented.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

timmey got a 2 inch reach advantage over juan 69 to 67

juan an inch taller 5 7 to 5 6

juan 10 years older than timmey


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Oh god... Awful. :-( How black people out here fucking up the national anthem! Wtf is this?! WTF IS THIS SHIT RIGHT HAR!?!?!


A big fat black woman who Cant sing?!!! A Fat black man who cant sing?! HOW U DO DAT?! :haye:jayz:eye:whaaaat


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Too much vibrato by these cats IMO :blood


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> No. It was a dive. Ramirez spun on the floor like a top. atsch He took much worse shit from Boom Boom out there in the south pacific in his last fight but now he comes to this fight and he's made of baby thighs.
> 
> He took a dive. I don't really care, but thats what it was.


:rofl
browsing with the telepathic force transducer ability


----------



## heavyweightcp (Jun 11, 2013)

What time does the main event start?


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

now


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

War MARQUEZ


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Fucking hell this is nerve racking, wasnt too nervous about this bout before.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Ayyy where the fuck my VasylCash doe?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

I think we are going to see a stoppage for Juan Manuel.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This should have had more promotion. This is going to be a good rumble, the kind that makes casuals into fans. Should be more fan friendly than Mayweather/Canelo. Actually, Mayweather/anybody other than Cotto.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Dealt_with said:


> :rofl
> browsing with the telepathic force transducer ability


:franklin










:franklin






:franklin

Floyd on debut looked x3 times better than Loma on debut. Don't worry. In six to ten years maybe Lomachenko will be close to having a great career.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

JMM on his way out with the Mariachi jam


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm loving that Sky have Paulie on the team.
Nice change from the usual dross.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Whats the name of this mariachi jam?


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

timeh will take this ud with a knockdown


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

What a quick entrance


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That face is LMAO


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm loving that Sky have Paulie on the team.
> Nice change from the usual dross.


What did Paulie say about Lomachenko in a nutshell?


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 6 of Russell's last fighters had better records or equal to Ramirez, lol at lomastans trying to shit on GRJ while bigging up Loma.


The question is: Are Gusev and co better fighters? They are not.
Chris John has a similar record then Mayweather: But is he a better fighter? Clearly not.

Lomachenko beat a better opponent on his debut then Russel Jr in his whole career. Deal with it. Gusev,Estrade,Perez and co are clearly not as good as Ramirez.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is awesome. should be a damn good fight


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

If Bradley intends to rely on volume punching to sway the judges as is his usual style that will only result in him giving Juan more opportunities to land solid and damaging counter punches, I`ve got a good feeling he gets his clock cleaned tonight and gets stopped in convincing fashion late in the fight the more I think about it.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

I love fight night. :cheers


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Roberto Apodaca was a beast. What a career he put together. Very impressive win for Floyd.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Super hyped for this, now way this isn't exciting. Come on Marquez.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Man, I really want this to be a draw. I love both these guys.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

LuckyLuke said:


> The question is: Are Gusev and co better fighters? They are not.
> Chris John has a similar record then Mayweather: But is he a better fighter? Clearly not.
> 
> _*Lomachenko beat a better opponent on his debut then Russel Jr in his whole career. Deal with it. Gusev,Estrade,Perez and co are clearly not as good as Ramirez.*_


That shit just ain't true Luke. :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Can they please show more of the ridiculously hot Top Rank girl? Like maybe just have a live shot of her in the corner of the screen?


----------



## ponysmallhorse (Jun 7, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you on crack?


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> Yeah, Roberto Apodaca was a beast. What a career he put together. Very impressive win for Floyd.


Yeah, he didn't take a dive either. So I agree.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Hall of Fame credentials:bbb

WAR MARQUEZ


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Come on Bradley


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

its like they r in mexico


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

This fight is going to be good man. @Sweethome_Bama I know you're all worked up about your boy Bradley.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Go Tim!!!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

did they show how much they weigh tonight?


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

fug i need a beer


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> :franklin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh dear oh dear. That was a relatively laughably shit debut.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

:scaredas: Jeezus H :scaredas:

Come on Juan and Timmy :horse

I still cant pick a side :lol:


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yeah, he didn't take a dive either. So I agree.


You're a sharp guy and I'm positive your life reflects it.


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

War Marquez!!!!!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Boxed Ears the ref?


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)




----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Holy shit guys :war


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

This may be a stinker. Hope I'm fucking wrong.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Bradley rushing in with his head already....


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Marquez


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

santiagoraga said:


> You're a sharp guy and I'm positive your life reflects it.


You're right actually.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley's balance doesn't look the same as before


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

10-9 Bradley


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

So much skill on display. Really active first round for JMM. 10-9 JMM.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Good round from both guys!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Marquez.


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

1st to Tim


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

JMM's round.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

That was some nasty use of the head there by Bradley.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

10-9 jmm


----------



## Pro Bro (May 21, 2013)

Timmmmey...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley has good footwork. He needs to move Marquez around, make him feel 40.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley looks sharp


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What did Paulie say about Lomachenko in a nutshell?


Haven't watched it mate.Had a couple hours sleep with my alarm set for 2.45 so missed Loma and have it recorded.
Sorry.:-(


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Bradley's looking to kill Marquez. Don't kill him Bradley! He's 40 years old!


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

19-19 Even


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Shit just got real.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

20-18 Bradley


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley's balance doesn't look the same as before


Thought the same thing...


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Bradley's balance doesn't look the same as before


He's throwing a couple of wild rights and not recovering as quick as he used to.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

1:1


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice round for Bradley, 19-19


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

woah

1-1


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bradley is quick and slick. juan looking old in there against the younger opponent


----------



## uraharakisuke (May 16, 2013)

2-0 Bradley


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bradley round 19-19.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bradley sneaking in some CLEAN ASS SHOTS!!


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bama's gonna be right again son of a bitch


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

WOW!!! what a fight already! hahaha fuck yeah rd 2 to bradley

19-19


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley owned him


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez is such an excellent boxer man. Its really amazing to watch him work.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

20-18. War Bradley!!!
Outboxing him.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

gret fight


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Timmy 2 - 0


----------



## ChaslieDott (Sep 26, 2013)

1-1 Bradley's round.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley won the first 2 rds.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

HBO commentary sucks compared to Showtime.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Juan looks old. Maybe trying to time him.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

29-28 Marquez


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

29-28 Bradley.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

the speed difference is great. juan looks like a duck in water so far. timmey too quick and slick


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Atlanta said:


> HBO commentary sucks compared to Showtime.


It really does. I said the same thing earlier in this thread. Showtime commentary is so much better. More natural and less annoying.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Jmm took the first, Bradley scraped the second. The third was close and hard too score but think Marquez took it


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 3 close round edeg jmm

29-28 JMM


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

29-28 Bradley. His speed and movement are working for him. JMM getting in a couple hard shots, wonder if they will slow down Bradley.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 0 Bradley
Tim hurt Marquez to the body with that right at the end of the 3rd


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

2-1 JMM, but very close.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez looks terrible


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Marquez doesnt look the same as he did against Pacquiao.


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

He's 40

People age

Especially fighters involved in numerous wars


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

3-1 Bradley


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

3-1 Bradley


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez has Bradley gun shy now. Bradley feels he's getting timed.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

38-38 even


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

fuck this choppy azz stream it's ruining the experience1


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bradley looking good. juan too slow


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

bradley outboxing this fka


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley is looking great


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

3-1 Bradley. Master class so far.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Very close one.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Leaning towards Bradley for that round. 39-37 Bardley.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 0 Bradley

Too much for the old man
Body shots killing marquez


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

39-37 Timmy the head


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

2-2 for me.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

3-1 Bradley. He's controlling the distance and pace of the fight.

So far one round that could go either way. Thinking we'll have a couple more.


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

SamO408 said:


> He's 40
> 
> People age
> 
> Especially fighters involved in numerous wars


A lot of people forget Pacquiao was winning before he got KO'd.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

38-38


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

browsing said:


> Marquez has Bradley gun shy now. Bradley feels he's getting timed.


Find a new sport to follow, you're clueless. Took a dive :rofl


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Max Kellerman actually is beginning to annoy me.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley catching shots on his arm. Marquez frustated.


----------



## LFC_Rambo (May 26, 2013)

Patience people. juan is calculating


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez is timing Bradley now. What the fuck are the commentators saying? 

This fight is favorable to Marquez.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

That jab is sharp


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bradley doing just enough to get rounds and not enough to get countered. Fighting a smart fight using his feet to get in and out.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Marquez got stung with a Bradley right.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Bradley a helluva lot better than many gave him credit for...making people look stupid as fuck...again.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Juan Jones Jr. :lol:


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Another close round.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

this is floyd juan all over again. bradleys youth too much for juan


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> Bradley doing just enough to get rounds and not enough to get countered. Fighting a smart fight using his feet to get in and out.


He should, he's 10 years younger he doesn't have to get in a firefight. But his history suggests otherwise. :-(


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

woah

Marquez taunting won him that round:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 0 Bradley

Marquez getting frustrated. LOL


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley answers back


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

48-47 Bradley


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

4-1 Bradley

What a G at the end.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

49-46 Bradley.


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

Bradley is boxing intelligently so far and Juan has yet to make him pay with a counter right over the jab and yet the openings are there for him.... if Bradley keeps this up the whole fight he might pull this off after all. Juan is going to have to take a bit more chances if this keeps up.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Loving Paulie's comments on the fight. He's right, Bradley is taking the play away from JMM.

4-1 Bradley.


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Bradley a helluva lot better than many gave him credit for...making people look stupid as fuck...again.


:deal


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

fuck these rounds are so close.

48-47 bradley


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

4-1 Bradley


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

3-2 Bradley


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Bradley-Pacquiao II after this?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I always worried that there would come a time when a naturally bigger fighter would give JMM serious problems eventually.
I got money on a Marquez decision so here's hoping the fix is in.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> this is floyd juan all over again. bradleys youth too much for juan


Yes it's beyond me anybody have Juan winning. Marquez looks 40


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Juanma just can't get that right hand going


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Marquez may be guilty of "reading his press clippings"... a bit too in love with his power. Seems to be looking for that single shot.


----------



## santiagoraga (Jun 4, 2013)

57-57 Even


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

5-1 Bradley


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bradley domination


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

57-57


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Bradley trying to do a little Mayweather Jr. :lol:


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

4-2 Bradley


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

4-2 Bradley


----------



## Dealt_with (Jun 4, 2013)

Marquez looking desperate


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

59-55 Bradley.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

6 - 0 Bradley

Bradley shutting Marquez out


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bradley threw that round away.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

5-1 Bradley. Jim is a hater.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

4-2 Bradley. Last round was close. That's two I could see either way.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

tezel8764 said:


> He should, he's 10 years younger he doesn't have to get in a firefight. But his history suggests otherwise. :-(


I agree. So far he's fighting a surprisingly intelligent fight and avoiding the pissing contests that won't favor him. Fuck this crowd booing him.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Crowd booing because Tim puttin on clinic


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Lol at having it even or JMM ahead...come on son.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez needs to try and get his points up. He cant knock out Bradley. I dont know if anyone can. :lol:


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Watt same scorecard as me


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

Everybody still have Marquez #2 or #3 on your p4p lists? I been telling y'all outside of the Pacquiao KO he hasn't done much in recent years to have that type of ranking.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

7 - 0 Bradley


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley boxing really really well.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez took round 7.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Another Bradley round.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

too slick and black


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

6-2 Bradley


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

7-1 Bradley

:ibutt
Hell yeah Bradley


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

8 - 0 Bradley
Bradley retiring Marquez tonight


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 7 - 0 Bradley


atsch


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

6-2 Bradley. Two close rounds, the rest are VERY clear.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley looking good but the Sky commentary team are talking shite.
Marquez isn't doing as badly as they're making out.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

79-73 Bradley.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

6-2 Bradley


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 8 - 0 Bradley
> Bradley retiring Marquez tonight


Yeah, his jabs are so powerful that I´m worried about Juan´s health....

:nono


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

5-3 Marquez


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Cotto and looked like Angulo in the crowd.

Bradley winning, Marquez may need a knockout to win this.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Chasing shadows. He need a Ko


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> 6-2 Bradley. Two close rounds, the rest are VERY clear.


I have 5-3 Jeff,but Marquez is my favourite active fighter so make of that what you will.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

I like how Tim rolls his neck,


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Maruqez won this round CLEARLY! Tim is still winning the fight though......


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-3 Marquez


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bradley showing mayweather like foot work


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Little rally by JMM takes it. 6-3 Bradley.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez took round 9 aswell.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

Thing is, I can see this being a very close fight. I have it 6-3 Bradley, but it easily could be 5-4 or 4-5.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

8-2/9-1
Can't decide, oh well even.
8-1 (1)


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rd 9 marquez

86-85 bradley


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

9 - 0 Bradley
HBO trying to will Marquez a round, but Bradley won that with his counters to the body and to the head


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

7-2 bradley


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

5-4 Bradley. Big round for Marquez.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Marquez needs to hang it up regardless of the outcome. His legs can't get his disproportionate torso to close in on Bradley after he lands.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

lol I'm sorry but I can't help but lol when I see JMM's son


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Pauli says Bradley has a very smart gameplan


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> 9 - 0 Bradley
> HBO trying to will Marquez a round, but Bradley won that with his counters to the body and to the head


No.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

6-3 for Bradley. Marquez took 1, 7,9.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Clear Marquez round. 88-83 Bradley.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Last round was probably stolen by Marquez.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley smothering Marquez


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

JMM needs to retire now.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

6-4 Marquez


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley hurt him. Fought smart and didn't go crazy. 7-3 Bradley.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I've got Bradley up but not by Lampley margins


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

10 - 0 Bradley
Bradley had power this fight would be over.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

97-94 bradley


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez lands the great shot there..but Lampley says Bradley landed it :-( wtf..


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

It looks weird when JMM tries to lead. He's squatting to set up the overhand right (like against Pac) but Bradley isn't giving him anything to go on.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

easy work marquez needs a knock out


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

8-2 Bradley (Gave even round to marquez)

Go Timmeh


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

what's lederman score?


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Floyd_g.o.a.t said:


> JMM needs to retire now.


You're talking as if he's shot.Could it not just be that Bradley has been superb?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

What is that orange drink? Is it memo's piss?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

98-92 Bradley.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

lol. Marquez's corner with a jug of piss.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

timmey domination 100 to 90 to the black guy


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

JMM hit's whilst in the clinch, signs of frustration.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

9-2 Bradley


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> What is that orange drink? Is it memo's piss?


Its Pedialyte. http://pedialyte.com/


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bradley is throwing this shit away.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

7-4 Marquez.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

JMM trying to rally like a champion. 7-4 Bradley.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Max praying for fatigue for Bradley but nope it aint there.
11 - 0 Bradley


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

106-104 bradley


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Can Jim Lampley stfu about his man crush Pacquiao, who gives a sheet about that fight when Timbo is outboxing a HOFer


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

out with the old, in with the new


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

108-102 Bradley.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I'm losing a few quid and JMM is my #1 but Timmy has been brilliant tonight.

Can't believe people saying JMM should retire.Can't Bradley get credit for once?


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> You're talking as if he's shot.Could it not just be that Bradley has been superb?


If Marquez ain't fighting Manny, his heart just isn't the same.

Having said that Bradley has been excellent.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

7-4 Bradley, but if it's 6-5, then this round settles a draw.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Max praying for fatigue for Bradley but nope it aint there.
> 11 - 0 Bradley


masterful scoring mr honorable judge


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Bradley fighting a really smart fight. Made sure that it was fought on his terms and favoring his advantages. Well deserved for a hard working, gritty fighter.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I'm losing a few quid and JMM is my #1 but Timmy has been brilliant tonight.
> 
> Can't believe people saying JMM should retire.Can't Bradley get credit for once?


I put money on Bradley to win


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

6-5 Marquez


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

HBO fawning when Marquez lands a shot but ignoring that Marquez never follows them up with anything.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Windmiller said:


> Can Jim Lampley stfu about his man crush Pacquiao, who gives a sheet about that fight when Timbo is outboxing a HOFer


We're getting the opposite over here mate.Know Bradley's winning but you'd think Marquez had been a punchbag all night who's done nothing.

Bradley brilliant but Marquez has tried hard.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Only rd I have Marquez winning.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Bradley nearly knocked him down!


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

116-112 Bradley


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn!!!!


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley!!!!!


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

fuck


time for Juan Manuel Marquez to retire.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bradley bad ass, man


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley won this no matter what!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

10-2 Bradley

Bradley showing us how it's done :ibutt


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

timmeh and stiiiiiiiiiiiiiiilllllllllllllll


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

7-5 Bradley, but he coasted way too much given the circumstances.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Brauer said:


> 6-5 Marquez


Thankfully somebody knows how to score a fight.....

I have it 6-6 though.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

fuck this stream!!!!!!!

and we await the scorecards


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great finish. Bradley takes it 8-4 on my card.

There are two extremely close rounds in this fight. IF somebody wants to swing both of them to JMM, it would be a draw at best.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Some crazy scorecards floating around, seen anything from Marquez by one, to a near shutout for Bradley.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Timmy's dad is crazy though. :lol:


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

115-114 Bradley.... wouldn't argue with a draw or 115-114 jmm


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> masterful scoring mr honorable judge


He had Cloud winning against Hopkins.
Broner 12:0 against Paulie ect.
He cant score.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

118-111 Bradley. Imo Clear win for Bradley, even if there were 2-3 close ones.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

8-4 Marquez. 116-112 JMM


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Bradley a G


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

The Piss didn't work!


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Desert Storm baby!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

12 - 0 Bradley SWEEP


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

8-4 bradley


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I think Bradley is going to become like Froch.
Getting on people's tits now that he's getting recognition.
And quite right too.If he's as funny as Froch I'll enjoy every minute.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bradley awesome


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

If Bradley doesn't win I'll LOL because he had a 10-8 round staring right at his face


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Imagine if Bradley gets robbed...


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley a G! I told y'all he takes it!


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bradley landed pretty good jabs tonight.....


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Didn't pay for this fight, but it sounded like a good one.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

you cant give more than 4 rounds to bradley


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

7-5 Marquez, could go either way


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

8-4 Bradley


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

zzzzzzzzzzzz Bradley was in control the entire fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I have 5-3 Jeff,but Marquez is my favourite active fighter so make of that what you will.


I always try to note any round(s) which I can see a reasonable argument to be scored for either fighter. This is subjective, after all.

That's how I set my range for what I consider an acceptable scorecard.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I had this for Marquez, I think the commentators are insane and biased as fuck


----------



## tezel8764 (May 16, 2013)

[HR][/HR] @Bogotazo: Master Popo beats SuperSaiyan Vegeta


----------



## SamO408 (May 13, 2013)

Unknown Poster said:


> Some crazy scorecards floating around, seen anything from Marquez by one, to a near shutout for Bradley.


Internet boxing experts:deal


----------



## Raging B(_)LL (Jul 14, 2013)

I gotta say Bradley fought a smart fight and didn`t deviate from his gameplan, full credit to him for that although he did give Juan openings and opportunities he simply couldn`t capitalize on them, too slow on the trigger was Manuel.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

120 - 108 Bradley

Shutout for Bradley


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I can see JMM winning this decision. I don't agree with it, but you can feel the winds blowing.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley vs Mayweather.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

best performance by bradley ever in my book


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Marquez took 1, 7, 9, 10, 12 (maybe lost it cause of that sweet left he ate from Bradley).

This fight is probably a lot closer than some think. 

Marquez might take it. Bradley should have shut this fight out by busting up Marquez more often.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Super Kalleb said:


> 8-4 Marquez. 116-112 JMM


wide score I seen from anyone for JUAN

it looks like people texting shit in has JUAN winning


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> In the irony of ironies, Bradley wins the fight but Marquez gets the decision.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bs


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bradley fuck yeah they got it RIGHT!!!


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Scorecards are close.. 

And Bradley Wins it!!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

And stiiiiiillll


----------



## Brauer (Jun 24, 2013)

Appropiate decision, could have gone either way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh shit

MY BOY STILL GOT IT


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

Karma almost got Bradley


thank fuck it didn't though


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

WTF another Split for Bradley


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

lol


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Split decision for real? Goddamn garbage man.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Lol, they find 3 judges marred by 3 horrid scoring controversies who then turn in 3 horrid scorecards.


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Damn judges...that should have been a clear UD for Timmeh..

8-4 in favor of Bradley if you're being gracious.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

bs scoring


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Teeto said:


> I had this for Marquez, I think the commentators are insane and biased as fuck


And most of the people here too.....
Can´t say anything about the decision but people saying that this was a domination need to have a talk with themselves.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Ooooh!
For a second I thought I might get the benefit of poor judging.:lol:


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice. Bradley got the win. He deserved it. 

Marquez didn't fight like he was trying to prove anything.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Scary for a second but they got it right. Great performance by Bradley, probably the best of his career. 

Might as well bring on Pac again. Especially considering Pac's contract is up and Arum could have Bradley with wins over both his faded legends.


----------



## PrinceN (Jun 4, 2013)

yessssssssssssssssssssssss Bradley takes care of the man who hired a steroids pusher


----------



## Elliot (Jun 4, 2013)

This happens every weekend.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I'll judge it again tomorrow and see if I have a different opinion. My concentration wasn't 100% as I've been on a skype call with some of the lads while watching it. Good fight nonetheless


----------



## aliwasthegreatest (Jul 29, 2012)

Brauer said:


> Appropiate decision, could have gone either way.


Ya, could have stayed awake or fallen asleep during it. Could have gone either way.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

they were gonna fug him but the other judge had it right by 4. still terrible card by all 3. bradley dominated him


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All 3 of judge need to be fired.
Who wants to start a journey to get me to las vegas as a official judge


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I gave the close rounds to Bradley, it's closer than scorecard suggested but Bradley won anyway


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

hats off to bradley that was one classy performance,
even hurt mrquez twice lol


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

I had it 8-4 Bradley. Marquez just too inactive.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

i thought the judges did a good job, all acceptable scores


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Too slique too black!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

browsing said:


> Nice. Bradley got the win. He deserved it.
> 
> Marquez didn't fight like he was trying to prove anything.


Exactly.

Marquez play it safe for 11 3/4 rounds, just hoping for a big counter. That's not how you win.

When Marquez tried to go on the offensive, he looked like Wlad trying to fight on the inside. Time for the great Marquez to retire.


----------



## voodoo5 (May 26, 2013)

I thought Marquez fought the better fight, and Bradley had some good moments in the middle. Bradley fights ugly.
He is the John Ruiz of 140-150.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

these judges need to get their eyes checked. fuggin corrupt bastards


----------



## manex (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Havik (Jun 4, 2012)

Atlanta said:


> Lol, they find 3 judges marred by 3 horrid scoring controversies who then turn in 3 horrid scorecards.


I always love the moment where they show us the judges' obviously corrupt previous scorecards while Lederman tells us they are all excellent, honest, competent professionals - _"this one scored Campillo-Shumenov wide for Shumenov... excellent judge". _:lol:


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Son of a bitch Bama was right again


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> All 3 of judge need to be fired.
> Who wants to start a journey to get me to las vegas as a official judge


Vegas doesnt need another CJ Ross. Your Cloud vs Hopkins or Broner vs Paulie scorecards were even worse then 114:114.


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

This was a much closer fight than the commentary would make it appear. I had it 7-5 Bradley, but 7-5 Marquez was not insane. Ultimately, I think the right guy won, but it's not like these were bad cards.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

They better start booking Timothy's fight to the hall of fame know, no way anyone can deny him


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

When a guy only lands jabs....and a few of clean punches, you can´t say he won it clearly while the other guy also landed pretty good shots....


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

i think bradley must have studied the mayweather marquez fight and the last pacquiao marquez fight,
the movement was just too much for marquez...


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Vic said:


> And most of the people here too.....
> Can´t say anything about the decision but people saying that this was a domination need to have a talk with themselves.


yeah, I wasn't sure if I had it by 2 or by 4, my final card was 4 but to be fair my concentration wasn't fully there for one or two rounds. I'll watch it again tomorrow and see what I think. Marque for me anyways


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

vegas sucks. we need new judges


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

clearly Bradley won. Please let him come to golden boy


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

manex said:


>


lmao


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

8-4 TB. 40 year old got out worked by the 30 year old. what can you do *shrug*


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I actually quite like his style, don't see how people can say he is the new Ruiz


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley will always be the forgotten man


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 8-4 and I can admit I'm biased towards Marquez,but no way was it a SD but at the same time,no way was it a shut out as some are saying.
And I usually stick up for Jim Watt but he spoiled that fight a bit for me.
But well done Timmy,great show and don't let the reversal in your fortunes turn you into a prick.Get on the phone to Froch and Floyd for some trolling advice so you don't end up sounding like a bitter prick.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

they tried to fug the black man. judges should be shot. how can u give juan 1 of the cards? bradley dominated him :lol:atsch


----------



## LuckyLuke (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley will always be the forgotten man


Let him redeem his loss against Pac now.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Marquez robbed again.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Bradley is 2 fights away against the likes of Alexander calibre fighters from the HOF.


----------



## Floyd_g.o.a.t (Jun 11, 2013)

Said it from Day 1, Bradley is the man and stylistically is the only man that can give Floyd a hard fight.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

A lot of People gonna hate Tim now. Let the haterz hate.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> All 3 of judge need to be fired.
> Who wants to start a journey to get me to las vegas as a official judge


:deal haters stay hating


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

TheBoxingfan101 said:


> i think bradley must have studied the mayweather marquez fight and the last pacquiao marquez fight,
> the movement was just too much for marquez...


Yeah it seems like he did.

Why didn't Bradley just call out Mayweather? I don't like that shit man. You say you want to be the best you know who you have to call out! Money May baby.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> When a guy only lands jabs....and a few of clean punches, you can´t say he won it clearly while the other guy also landed pretty good shots....


Stop bitching.
WE IN HERE BABY


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Think Bradley clearly won. It wasn't a damn near shutout, but it wasn't a SD type of fight IMO.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Teeto said:


> yeah, I wasn't sure if I had it by 2 or by 4, my final card was 4 but to be fair my concentration wasn't fully there for one or two rounds. I'll watch it again tomorrow and see what I think. Marque for me anyways


Don´t worry, there is nothing wrong with your scorecard, I watched it with a brazilian commentator that is a profesional boxing judge, and he had it for Marquez too.

I didn´t score for Marquez, but it was the type of fight open to debate because Bradley landed basically only jabs a few occasional good punches while Marquez didn´t land jabs but on the other hand landed the same amount of good, clean punches.....


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

it's too bad bradleys with top rank as he just made himself the best win at 154 and below for Mayweather


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> it's too bad bradleys with top rank as he just made himself the best win at 154 and below for Mayweather


:deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bradley will always be the forgotten man


Wow Good for Bradley?

What about me!!? What About Timmy!>??!


----------



## Thawk888 (Jun 8, 2013)

Floyd would make ez work of Bradley, don't get it twisted.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Bradley ate his lunch, like I said. 

Marquez ran like a loser back to his dressing room.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stop bitching.
> WE IN HERE BABY


I have no problem with Tim´s win, he fought a good fight......BUT it was close.
Good for him and I actually said that it would be better for Boxing, if Bradley had the victory.....it´s all good.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> it's too bad bradleys with top rank as he just made himself the best win at 154 and below for Mayweather


:yep


----------



## TeddyL (Oct 5, 2013)

Hope the rest of you caught a glimpse of Marquez taking a big swig on that bottle of piss after the 10th


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

commentators ain't about that life


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

was having 8-2 but jmm got the last 2 rounds.

style make fights!


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

I like Marquez. He didn't fight he needed to win. His trainer needs to stop telling he is winning when he's not. :lol:


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

look at this fat fuggin moron :lol:atsch










judges did a great job? r u fuggin kidding me? what a fuggin dope


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Bradley looked like he could have gone a few more rounds.


----------



## MGS (Jun 14, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Stop bitching.
> WE IN HERE BABY


dude he outworked a 40 year old get over yourself lol


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I always try to note any round(s) which I can see a reasonable argument to be scored for either fighter. This is subjective, after all.
> 
> That's how I set my range for what I consider an acceptable scorecard.


Bradley was brilliant mate,but no way was that a shut out and the suggestion that Marquez is shot or should retire is unfair,but I worry that Timothy is going to be right in everyone's faces saying "I told y'all!"
He needs to get the balance right to make the most of his current status.
And let's not forget,a 40 year old natural featherweight gave a good account of himself against a brilliant natural welterweight.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

artful said:


> Marquez robbed again.


bohoo. jmm looking for his sombrero in the dressing room, ready for an interview again

props for Juan's great fight tonight tho..


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

browsing said:


> Yeah it seems like he did.
> 
> Why didn't Bradley just call out Mayweather? I don't like that shit man. You say you want to be the best you know who you have to call out! Money May baby.


it would be a good fight,
bradley deserves mayweather more then khan for sure...

bradleys not exactly the biggest puncher,
but is it me or did he look like he hits harder in this fight?


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Decent and fun fights but I regret paying 65 bucks for it.

I had Bradley winning 116-112


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) said:


> wide score I seen from anyone for JUAN
> 
> it looks like people texting shit in has JUAN winning


close rounds, but i think JMM won.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

browsing said:


> Why didn't Bradley just call out Mayweather?


Because he knows he can´t beat Floyd.....Floyd is just way better than him.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> they tried to fug the black man. judges should be shot. how can u give juan 1 of the cards? bradley dominated him :lol:atsch


It was a dreadful scorecard, but no way was that a shutout,brilliant as Bradley was.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Son of a bitch Bama was right again


never saw that coming. was at the other site, 10% giving juan the close fight


----------



## JDK (Jun 3, 2013)

Marquez surely needed to change tactics sooner than he did. He does well enough walking people down but did not do it enough.
Congrats to Bradley. He took advantage of Marquez' inactivity and performed with plenty of consistency


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Bradley was brilliant mate,but no way was that a shut out and the suggestion that Marquez is shot or should retire is unfair,but I worry that Timothy is going to be right in everyone's faces saying "I told y'all!"
> He needs to get the balance right to make the most of his current status.
> And let's not forget,a 40 year old natural featherweight gave a good account of himself against a brilliant natural welterweight.


As usual, agreed on all counts. I had it 8-4 with two rounds very close. JMM ran into a guy who is young, quick, and executed a great gameplan for a full 12 rounds. Not many guys out there can do that.

Still, I don't want to see JMM much longer, nor do I think he will ever retire after a loss.


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

I thought Marquez edged it tbh. :conf


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> It was a dreadful scorecard, but no way was that a shutout,brilliant as Bradley was.


i could barely give juan 2 rounds. maybe 1 that is it. bradley schooled him:deal


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Royal-T-Bag said:


> it's too bad bradleys with top rank as he just made himself the best win at 154 and below for Mayweather


154? no way timmeh can win at 154. I think 147 is his peak.


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Bradley won this no matter what!


 Have to rewatch this because I did t see this as close. Marquez lands some punches and people give him the rd. Tim was tagging his ass all night. Domination.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

KO KING95 said:


> I thought Marquez edged it tbh. :conf


Plenty of people in other places agree with you....including professional judges.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

sky for broner-timmeh? aww come awn!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Timmy didn't call out out floyd because he has one more fight left with Top Rank and knows it can't be made


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> 154? no way timmeh can win at 154. I think 147 is his peak.


im not referring to them fighting at 154. what i was saying is that he's the biggest win legacy wise for mayweather out of any fighter at 154 or lower encompassing all fighters from 154, 147 and 140


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

Close fight. I might've given it to Marquez.

HBO doing a huge suck job with Bradley. Piece of shit scumbags they are.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All you unprofessional judges should leave it to me, the legend and a professional.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

I think it's weird that someone would score that for JMM


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

browsing said:


> Yeah it seems like he did.
> 
> Why didn't Bradley just call out Mayweather? I don't like that shit man. You say you want to be the best you know who you have to call out! Money May baby.


Bob Arum would have his ass cleaning bathrooms at Denny's before he would agree to that fight.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Yungboy said:


> Have to rewatch this because I did t see this as close. Marquez lands some punches and people give him the rd. Tim was tagging his ass all night. Domination.


no. juan got clean punches landed, but timmeh had also his punches landed, and timmeh controlled the fight with his jab.


----------



## BobDigi5060 (Jul 15, 2012)

Marquez ate many jabs and Bradley made him look terrible. Story of the fight.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> i could barely give juan 2 rounds. maybe 1 that is it. bradley schooled him:deal


Even the last two?
It was a wonderful performance,and already people are trying to discredit the win saying Marquez was shot.
There I've just heard Thomas Hauser had JMM by a point.
That was an 8-4 fight,and JMM didn't do as badly as some are saying.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

2 of the judges had the fight close. that fight wasnt close :lol:atsch


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Even the last two?
> It was a wonderful performance,and already people are trying to discredit the win saying Marquez was shot.
> There I've just heard Thomas Hauser had JMM by a point.
> That was an 8-4 fight,and JMM didn't do as badly as some are saying.


11-1 or 10-2 that is it

hauser should stick to writing stories on peds not scoring :lol:atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bradley gave marquez a boxing lesson


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> 2 of the judges had the fight close. that fight wasnt close :lol:atsch


You are the same guy that scored Chavez vs Vera a domination for Chavez, BF.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Have to rewatch this because I did t see this as close. Marquez lands some punches and people give him the rd. Tim was tagging his ass all night. Domination.


The commentary over here (UK) was shit mate.Watch it with the sound down and I'll bet you'll see some rounds were very close indeed.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> I think it's weird that someone would score that for JMM


Yeah, I just can't see it. Even if I give JMM every round I considered pretty close, the best I can get is a draw. And I have to stretch a bit for that.


----------



## J.R. (May 21, 2013)

I wonder how many of you would've given so much credit to Bradley if HBO hadn't blown their load all over him the entire fight seeing how little power shots he landed.

Close fight in any case.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> You are the same guy that scored Chavez vs Vera a domination for Chavez, BF.


It was Chavez domination. Vera wasn't landing shit clean and chavez was, but that is another fight.
Oh I told all of you Bradley would handle this and he did, just how I expected it.


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

I score 116-112 Juan. :lol:


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Marquez won it Bradley's best punch was landed in the 12th round, the better cleaner shots were landed by Marquez.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> The commentary over here (UK) was shit mate.Watch it with the sound down and I'll bet you'll see some rounds were very close indeed.


was watching Sky. Juan KTFO bradley in the 12th.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> You are the same guy that scored Chavez vs Vera a domination for Chavez, BF.


that was not a domination. i had jr winning. but no domination. u cant compare this fight to that. bradley dominated him:deal


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The commentary over here (UK) was shit mate.Watch it with the sound down and I'll bet you'll see some rounds were very close indeed.


A few rounds were close, the fight wasn't close to me.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> 11-1 or 10-2 that is it


I mean this respectfully mate,and even as a JMM fan,you can see in this thread I've given Timmy very high praise,but watch that fight again with no sounds and you'll see that there were a good few rounds where you see why Marquez could've got them.

And again,full credit to Timmy.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> The commentary over here (UK) was shit mate.Watch it with the sound down and I'll bet you'll see some rounds were very close indeed.


I was watching the Sky Sports broadcast and they were all over Timmy, who was doing a great job and deserved kudos. But it was just a bit over the top. Not Lampley-esque but favorable.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> It was Chavez domination. Vera wasn't landing shit clean and chavez was, but that is another fight.
> Oh I told all of you Bradley would handle this and he did, just how I expected it.


Bradley did better than I expected, and I´m glad he did.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I mean this respectfully mate,and even as a JMM fan,you can see in this thread I've given Timmy very high praise,but watch that fight again with no sounds and you'll see that there were a good few rounds where you see why Marquez could've got them.
> 
> And again,full credit to Timmy.


too slick too black no fuggin way. and i am being honest

fight was too easy to score. juan was slow missing and getting hit hard by timmey al least 2 or 3 times


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> that was not a domination. i had jr winning. but no domination. u cant compare this fight to that. bradley dominated him:deal


He didn´t. The first 4 rounds were pretty close, with both basically landing nothing.....
Bradley then started to get the better of it......and won most of those mid-rounds clearly.
Juan then around round 9, started to win the rounds and finished much better......that´s what happened in this fight.:deal


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I mean this respectfully mate,and even as a JMM fan,you can see in this thread I've given Timmy very high praise,but watch that fight again with no sounds and you'll see that there were a good few rounds where you see why Marquez could've got them.
> 
> And again,full credit to Timmy.


NO, I watched that hit in Russian and I couldn't understand shit, Bradley put on a fucking master class.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> All you unprofessional judges should leave it to me, the legend and a professional.


:clap:


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

I have no issue with a draw at all, but Marquez would have gotten significant benefit of the doubt to get a 7-5 decision. I had it 7-5 Bradley and think 8-4 would be totally fine as well. Bottom line: The right guy got the nod.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> A few rounds were close, the fight wasn't close to me.


I'm Not saying the fight was close mate,just that some rounds were close and it was no shut out.I had it 8-4 and I keep admitting I'm a JMM fan so gave him close rounds,but no way was it a 10-2 or even a 12-0 as some have said.

But I feel I keep having to repeat this so people see where I'm coming from;Bradley was brilliant tonight.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic said:


> He didn´t. The first 4 rounds were pretty close, with both basically landing nothing.....
> Bradley then started to get the better of it......and won most of those mid-rounds clearly.
> Juan then around round 9, started to win the rounds and finished much better......that´s what happened in this fight.:deal


u need to get your eyes checked, no offense. bradley was too quick and too slick. juan looked like an old man in there against the young'n


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Lampley said:


> I have no issue with a draw at all, but Marquez would have gotten significant benefit of the doubt to get a 7-5 decision. I had it 7-5 Bradley and think 8-4 would be totally fine as well. Bottom line: The right guy got the nod.


That fight wasn't a draw it was a Bradley shutout easily. Marquez didn't do shit and when he did Bradley would always respond twofold.
Bradley showed Marquez that he only had Manny's style, he isn't shit to a real G. Looked like the same dude who struggled with Katsidsis and Casamayor


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Did Marquez say if he'll continue fighting? He should stay away from Adrien because that could be brutal.


----------



## Boxing Fanatic (Jun 5, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Did Marquez say if he'll continue fighting? He should stay away from Adrien because that could be brutal.












hes a sore loser :lol:atsch u got dominated juan:deal


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> I think Bradley is going to become like Froch.
> Getting on people's tits now that he's getting recognition.
> And quite right too.If he's as funny as Froch I'll enjoy every minute.


Is "getting on someone's tits" a good or bad thing? :!:

Sounds like it's a bad thing, but honestly asking ... :lol:


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> NO, I watched that hit in Russian and I couldn't understand shit, Bradley put on a fucking master class.


Bama,I knew before the first bell went that this was gonna be a 12-0 for Timmy for you if it went the distance,so I'm not even going to try and convince you otherwise.

But I fear I'm giving the impression that I'm trying to discredit Bradley,and I am absolutely not.He showed brilliant versatility tonight and I wish to fuck he'd go to GBP so we could see him in with the Master.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> @Bogotazo;
> You see that beautiful feigning from Siri there (Rnd 3)?


Salido set up his shots beautifully. Good body work the finished up top.



tezel8764 said:


> [HR][/HR] @Bogotazo: Master Popo beats SuperSaiyan Vegeta


:nono

I saw it the same as this man.



Teeto said:


> I had this for Marquez, I think the commentators are insane and biased as fuck


Relieved to see I'm not going crazy.

I had rounds 1,4,5,6,8,10,11 for Marquez.

The commentators were biased as fuck during the mid-rounds, exchanges favoring Marquez were described as dominated by Bradley.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Is "getting on someone's tits" a good or bad thing? :!:
> 
> Sounds like it's a bad thing, but honestly asking ... :lol:


:lol:
It's a bad thing mate.:good


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Salido set up his shots beautifully. Good body work the finished up top.
> 
> :nono
> 
> ...


this caught me by surprise too. They sided with him for this match even though he got a gift against their princess emmanuel, who they dickride the hell out of


----------



## Yungboy (Jun 5, 2013)

Boxing Fanatic said:


> hes a sore loser :lol:atsch u got dominated juan:deal


Lol maybe I just need to watch the fight again. Better quality no sound because I seen something different.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Bama,I knew before the first bell went that this was gonna be a 12-0 for Timmy for you if it went the distance,so I'm not even going to try and convince you otherwise.
> 
> But I fear I'm giving the impression that I'm trying to discredit Bradley,and I am absolutely not.He showed brilliant versatility tonight and I wish to fuck he'd go to GBP so we could see him in with the Master.


Fight wasn't close and I just didn't give Marquez any pitty rounds.
Excellent work from Bradley and the refs and fans screw him over by acting like this shit was close, it wasnt.
Bradley negated Marquez's right hand,took away the jab for the most part and imposed his will and set the pace off his jab.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Fight wasn't close and I just didn't give Marquez any pitty rounds.
> Excellent work from Bradley and the refs and fans screw him over by acting like this shit was close, it wasnt.
> Bradley negated Marquez's right hand,took away the jab for the most part and imposed his will and set the pace off his jab.


Sorry Buddy,but I ain't doing this.It's hamster on a wheel stuff and I prefer it when we can discuss and not argue.
Ya feel me?:good


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Sorry Buddy,but I ain't doing this.It's hamster on a wheel stuff and I prefer it when we can discuss and not argue.
> Ya feel me?:good


I'm not arguing with you, but if you don't want to disucuss no skin off my back


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Yungboy said:


> Did Marquez say if he'll continue fighting? He should stay away from Adrien because that could be brutal.


Yea...Bradley has been champ at this weight, fought tough opposition whether you feel he won or not....Yet some ****** who got outboxed by Ponce and almost beat by Paulie would brutalize him even worse....makes total sense.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I saw it the same as this man.
> 
> Relieved to see I'm not going crazy.
> 
> ...


You are not crazy at all......In here we had a commentator that is a professional boxing judge and he had it for Juan as well...can´t remember his scorecard exactly though.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

im drunk as fuck right now but anyone blaming commentary have to be the most pussy people ever. make up your own damned minds. do you really not notice a jab landing before fucking lampley tells you :lol: :rofl fuckkkkksakes


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

turbotime killed all the PBR at Pavlik's pub


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> I'm not arguing with you, but if you don't want to disucuss no skin off my back


It's almost 6AM here and I have to pick up my four year old at mid-day.
Sorry mate,but before we know it another hour would pass and I'd be in real trouble come mid-day.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> It's almost 6AM here and I have to pick up my four year old at mid-day.
> Sorry mate,but before we know it another hour would pass and I'd be in real trouble come mid-day.


Have a good one then


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Have a good one then


Thanks mate,and that was a decent RBR with no stupidity when I was on so thank you all and goodnight:good


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Had Bradley winning 116-113... 

Just shows you how styles make fights, Juan couldn't really out do Bradley yet can KTFO Pacquiao...Bradley beat Juan yet gets his ass handed to him by Pac.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Correction Bradley outboxed Manny on two damaged feet and shutout Marquez.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

^

Even if I don't agree with all of Bama's posts, I love reading them. :lol:

Don't let anyone change your opinion!

12-0 for the black guy. :yep


----------



## Medicine (Jun 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Correction Bradley outboxed Manny on two damaged feet and shutout Marquez.


Outboxed Marquez and was clearly beaten by Pac...... And Vera beat Chavez ass as well.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Marquez said he was robbed, in the post-fight interview.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Marquez said he was robbed, in the post-fight interview.


Marquez is a delusional diva.
2 years from now he'll be divorced and paying alimony and child support.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)




----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

did nobody else find it ridiculous how much grease they put on Marquez' face?


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

The grease was probably because they were scared of JMM getting cut


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

KOTF said:


>


Nothing new. Marquez has a decency to get wobble, knockdown in some of his fights.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 6, 2013)

The grease made him looked like a senior citizen.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

They put a lot of Vaseline on JMM, made his hair look funny.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Nothing new. Marquez has a decency to get wobble, knockdown in some of his fights.


it's always the left hook with him


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

take two people to make a fight. Marquez was stiff and Bradley used his much better quickness. would've like to see more rights from him and jabs, but he did what he had to do. not even a split fight. I had round three and round twelve for Marquez. that's it...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> even worse, vegan uke


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Carpe Diem said:


> Nothing new. Marquez has a decency to get wobble, knockdown in some of his fights.


It's always flash KDs though.Has a lot to do with his style and the angles he throws from.
Never really been on Judah street.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


>


:lol:


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> Thanks mate,and that was a decent RBR with no stupidity when I was on so thank you all and goodnight:good


Bama is getting better and better on the RBR. on the other hand, IB getting worse.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> Bama is getting better and better on the RBR. on the other hand, IB getting worse.


IB is well past prime and shot.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

dyna said:


> IB is well past prime and shot.


he should retire.

well that's ESB logic.


----------



## browsing (Jun 9, 2013)

dyna said:


> IB is well past prime and shot.


Is it time to make the IB SHB RBR fight? 
Is it time to give IB that speech?






:haye


----------



## TFG (Jul 23, 2013)

This fight went pretty much exactly how I said it would, Marquez looked old and couldn't cope with the speed of Bradley. He may be a great combination puncher, but that doesn't mean much if you're that much slower to every punch.

Bradley controlled him with speed and activity on the outside, I thought he won the fight clearly. I'll give some more analysis later once I've watched it a second time.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> Bama is getting better and better on the RBR. on the other hand, IB getting worse.


Both guys are solid, but IB´s scorecard was much much better yesterday. He saw the fight as it was....


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Vic said:


> Both guys are solid, but IB´s scorecard was much much better yesterday. He saw the fight as it was....


most of us just look at the punches landed blah blah blah. that counts on a fight but how about other aspects like ring generalship? Tim got this.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> Both guys are solid, but IB´s scorecard was much much better yesterday. He saw the fight as it was....


I didn't do a RBR beakdown, just scoring. That said fight wasn't even close Bradley just out boxed the man and JMM had no answer and when he did increase the pressure he would always get caught and call down again.

Anyone that had the fight close or Marquez winning were scoring based on hope and nostalgia, not the actual fight that was taking place


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

igor_otsky said:


> most of us just look at the punches landed blah blah blah. that counts on a fight but how about other aspects like ring generalship? Tim got this.


I don´t think so.....
He was moving well and landing some good jabs, it doesn´t mean it was a domination like many people here seem to think......I think is ridiculous that Marquez and Nacho are mad now and saying that they were robbed and all....they were not robbed, but Bradley didn´t land more good punches too....it was very equal in this aspect which is the main criteria above anything...


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

Vic said:


> I don´t think so.....
> He was moving well and landing some good jabs, it doesn´t mean it was a domination like many people here seem to think......I think is ridiculous that Marquez and Nacho are mad now and saying that they were robbed and all....they were not robbed, but Bradley didn´t land more good punches too....it was very equal in this aspect which is the main criteria above anything...


speaking of punches,timmeh had more jabs, which made Juan think twice and fought timmeh's game. Juan got the better of the power punches, which imo made timmeh fight on the outside more (well that was his main objective tho: fight in the distance). the rounds were closer that we think it was, but tim controlled the pace which made us think bradley got most opf the rounds. Juan's counters were not there, and his punches were seen a mile away by timmeh who has better upper body movement. I didnt say juan lost his speed and power like what we saw in his fight against pac, but he was just frustrated last night that it caused a lot on him, making him out of his game. bradley was smiling from the inside.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

igor_otsky said:


> Bama is getting better and better on the RBR. on the other hand, IB getting worse.


I get on just fine with Bama but I meant it was a good thread with no stupidity mate.I didn't come in til late and everyone seemed to stay civil.
Bama my dawg but much as I think Marquez lost the fight,I ain't buying a 12-0.
Never.
But at the same time,I saw Bama's scorecard coming before a punch was thrown but I wouldn't have it any other way with him.He's entertaining and is civil if you give him the same back.
I still think IB is a good guy because he was always ok with me,and I got a PM from him not long ago and he's still civil to me,even if some people who I like on here feel differently.
What was his scorecard?


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I get on just fine with Bama but I meant it was a good thread with no stupidity mate.I didn't come in til late and everyone seemed to stay civil.
> Bama my dawg but much as I think Marquez lost the fight,I ain't buying a 12-0.
> Never.
> But at the same time,I saw Bama's scorecard coming before a punch was thrown but I wouldn't have it any other way with him.He's entertaining and is civil if you give him the same back.
> ...


114-114.
Much better than Bama´s 12-0. :lol: atsch c´mon bama!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic said:


> 114-114.
> Much better than Bama´s 12-0. :lol: atsch c´mon bama!


you just salty Bradley proved you wrong.  Just like I knew he would


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

Vic said:


> 114-114.
> Much better than Bama´s 12-0. :lol: atsch c´mon bama!


I get you Vic,but Bama's scorecards can light up a Saturday night.
It's about knowing how to take it.


----------



## igor_otsky (Jul 24, 2012)

PityTheFool said:


> I get on just fine with Bama but I meant it was a good thread with no stupidity mate.I didn't come in til late and everyone seemed to stay civil.
> Bama my dawg but much as I think Marquez lost the fight,I ain't buying a 12-0.
> Never.
> But at the same time,I saw Bama's scorecard coming before a punch was thrown but I wouldn't have it any other way with him.He's entertaining and is civil if you give him the same back.
> ...


from the other side of middle earth:



> Round 12
> 
> Big right hand by Marquez, ducked. Bradley is snapping up double jabs from a crouch on the outside, and beginning to press Marquez. Forward pressure by Marquez. Bradley showboats a little, not throwing back. Bradley ducks and twists as Marquez pours in lefts and rights marching him down, unable to pin him on the ropes. Combination by Marquez as Bradley continues acting stupid. Marquez is knocked back from a counter left hook, glove almost swiping the canvas. Had it touched, it would've been a three-point swing and become a 10-8 Bradley round.
> 
> ...


thanks IB


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Ffs do people still go on about Bamas scorecards? He's taking the piss, get over it


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

120-108 Bradley, I agree Bama


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> I am here guys. As expected 99% JMM fans. just saw some Russian guy being followed by cameras right next to us. Anyone know who it is?


It was Sergey Kovalev. Just realized this after I got home from the fight. HBO must be doing a documentary on him. I was under the impression he was taller though which is why I could not recognize him.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> It was Sergey Kovalev. Just realized this after I got home from the fight. HBO must be doing a documentary on him. I was under the impression he was taller though which is why I could not recognize him.


:good cool thanks for sharing man

How tall was he? Only time I'd seen him was with Cleverly, where he looked about the same size, and I'd thought Cleverly looked tall....:think


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Vic said:


> 114-114.
> Much better than Bama´s 12-0. :lol: atsch c´mon bama!


I thought bama had it 13-0?


----------

